# Oleander Hills 2012



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry haven't been here in awhile...forgot password :roll eyes:

Here's a link:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I know I commented on the other forum, but it bears repeating; a great display. The climbing skellies are hilarious! Love your lighting as well. Nice job!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderfully creepy! I love the scary dude behind the cross and the skellies helping each other scale your house!


----------

